# Profanity!



## Tycho (Aug 28, 2008)

How much of a pottymouth are you?


----------



## Hanazawa (Aug 28, 2008)

I used to swear all the time, but I'm trying to get better.

Some profanities are just so fun to say, though...


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 28, 2008)

i swear alot of the time.


----------



## Kajet (Aug 28, 2008)

I swear occasionally, like when I'm angry or so on, but constantly cursing just makes you look like you're stupid.


----------



## Emil (Aug 28, 2008)

Of course I do. Im bitter and angry >>


----------



## Arbiter (Aug 28, 2008)

Emil said:


> Of course I do. Im bitter and angry >>



aren't we all?


----------



## Nylak (Aug 28, 2008)

Unfortunately, I have a weak censor.  I've been trying to cut back, though.  These days I only completely fail to restrain myself when I'm frothing at the mouth with either excitement or ire.  >_>;  Personally, I think people who rely on profanities to accentuate their point just sound ignorant, and I've been trying not to become one of them, especially since I'm interacting more and more often with superiors/clients that I need to leave with a favorable impression.

Possibly not surprisingly, though, I kind of adjust myself based on my surroundings.  Around some of my buddies I could shame a drunken sailor, but around my more conservative friends I subconsciously cut it out.


----------



## Jarz (Aug 28, 2008)

i hate using proffanity and bad words >.> i think that makes other people feel bad


----------



## Magikian (Aug 28, 2008)

Around friends, I swear like nothing else... But when the situation needs it, I can keep from swearing.


----------



## Takun (Aug 28, 2008)

I WOULD NEVER FUCKING SAY FUCKING.  I'D NEVER FUCKING DO IT.  *Anchorman*

=3


----------



## Rayne (Aug 28, 2008)

I swear like a sailor^2.


----------



## E-mannor (Aug 28, 2008)

i swear when it is natural to use such words. i have a large vocabulary but sometimes "F*** off" is the most sophisticated way to say something (if you get what i mean)

i dont see why some words are "bad" anyway... a word cant be bad, just the thoughts associated with it.


----------



## belovedloveless (Aug 28, 2008)

I cuss alot. Though when I'm around others I don't know; I will respect them and not cuss till I feel comfortable. Of course, online alot of places rules..do not allow it so I respect those rules.


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 28, 2008)

I try not to swear more than I need to.  I once heard a great saying of "It's much easier to swear than to really think about how to properly articulate your feelings."  ... but then again, sometimes swearing just puts out a much clearer message like "F**K OFF!" Can't really be mistaken for "Please leave me a lone at your earliest convenience sir." 

Besides, I work in IT.  When we have a major outage... children in the city cry from the sea of profanity coming from the department. :roll:


----------



## DragonBlade (Aug 28, 2008)

I swear when I need to.


----------



## Leasara (Aug 28, 2008)

Not very often, but on occasion I do swear.  I don't mind cussing, but it's just not how I was raised


----------



## Aden (Aug 28, 2008)

I swear more on the internet than I do in real life. I don't know why.


----------



## Vore Writer (Aug 28, 2008)

Depends on the mood and who I'm around. If I'm around my parents I try not to swear a whole lot, but at I work I don't give a fuck.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 28, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> aren't we all?



no, I go with the _flOw_.


----------



## Vagabond (Aug 28, 2008)

I swear every mother f*cking day. 85% verbal, 15% internet.

One of my hobbies really.


----------



## Monak (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't think thats any of your fucking business! If you got a fucking problem with it you can go fly a kite with a fucking whole in it.  Jesus fucking christ I live in a land with free speech and you can bet your tits I am going to fucking impliment it as much as I fucking can.  Even when words like shit , cock , fuck , asshole , cunt , twat , prick , dick , and meecrob don't fit the fucking context of the conversation.


----------



## bozzles (Aug 28, 2008)

I swear like crazy on the internet.

IRL not so much.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 28, 2008)

*I swear!* By the moon and the stars in the sky, I'll be there


----------



## Kume (Aug 28, 2008)

I always swear when i talk, but when i type it never come out for some reason... its just a pain to type f**k


----------



## Gnome (Aug 28, 2008)

for me ats all about the F**KING at mosphere and the F**KING situations weather or not i F**KING use F**IN profanity


----------



## ArcanumWolf (Aug 29, 2008)

Normally, I'll just swear every once in a while.  I only swear a lot when I get extremely frustrated, but that doesn't really happen much.


----------



## Aden (Aug 29, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> _flOw_.



Good game.


----------



## Strick-Nine (Aug 29, 2008)

I cuss all the time, then again "bitch" is my most favourite word of all time (For some reason it makes me giggle like a school girl inside every time) with "fuck" coming up right behind.


----------



## Kingman (Aug 29, 2008)

I cuss when its in fun, or I hurt myself, and other times when its somewhat appropriate to let the words fly. The only I really bite my tongue is when I'm around children, (Then I fill REAL bad if I do slip.) or around my mother, who is okay with it if I slip, with expection to the F-bomb and GD.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Aug 29, 2008)

I swear when i get angry which is rare.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Aug 29, 2008)

I tend to curse a bit when talking to friends or in public, I never curse around the house or around family though... So I guess I'm in the middle.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 29, 2008)

Sometimes I say "shit," or "bitch," but words like "damn" or "crap" don't count.

And I only say the F word when I want to cheer my boyfriend up =3 Apparently he finds it amusing when I say it, because I'm _SOO_ innocent. I suppose. =3


----------



## Gnome (Aug 29, 2008)

hummm, profanity seems to be linked with anger frustration or pain... so if i said "i want to fuck" is that profane?


----------



## Nargle (Aug 29, 2008)

Gnome said:


> hummm, profanity seems to be linked with anger frustration or pain... so if i said "i want to fuck" is that profane?



I don't think it's associated with anger or frustration so much as it is associated with negativity in general. To prudes, sex is very vulgar and sinful, so sex in itself is considered profane. 

You know, like 40 years ago, you couldn't say *pregnant* on TV. (Actual years in the past may vary)

I think nowadays though, people don't really care anymore. It's just people have the tendency to follow traditions, and the traditions for the past FOREVER has been, sex=bad. So, though it isn't SEEN as bad, it's just like... some people don't feel comfortable with it yet without using a "nicer" word.


----------



## Azure (Aug 29, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> I swear when i get angry which is rare.


I swear when I get angry, and when I dont get angry.  So basically, I swear all the fucking time.  Sometimes, I like to yell it out in the middle of Wally World really loud from an unseen location.  It's fun to walk out and see people looking around like, WTF?


----------



## Gnome (Aug 29, 2008)

al-righty then! =^_^= 
wanting to yiff is not profane, 
there for saying "i wan to fuck" is perfectly acceptable
          ...well on this forum atleast


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Aug 29, 2008)

i put swear words in normal fucking sentences.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 29, 2008)

...
Counts "Damn" under swearing? That i use pretty often, but without the thought it's a swear...


----------



## NiChan (Aug 29, 2008)

Online: I only swear in instant messenger with friends.
Offline: I swear occasionally: whether it'd be through anger or describing something in a funny way where curse words are best suitable for certain stories.


----------



## Erro (Aug 29, 2008)

heeeeehehehehehe you shoulda heard me at work today. I got to watch the finished piece after it had been edited, and ....holy f#$@ did I swear a lot xD

I tend to be inventive from time to time when I feel the need to cuss, stringing words together that just make people fall over laughing


----------



## countessleona (Aug 29, 2008)

If I'm with my friends, then I swear like it's my fucking job. If I'm in polite company, I avoid all naughty words. Context is important!


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 29, 2008)

i stay away from the F word and other harsh ones.

 but as for damn, hell, shit, piss, bitch... meh i'll use at least one of those a day. 
and that's around my family too i mean we have lots of pets so "piss" and "shit" gets used alot (scoop up the dog shit, the cat pissed on the floor ect.) and even my mom uses those two words. the f-word at home is a big no-no. bitch gets used alot but then all our 5 dogs are females so we are desensitized to the word since we own 5 bitches.

the harsh words usually get used when i am unexpectantly pissed off, like when the cats knocked the lamp over while i was not home and i came in without turning on the lights and tripped over it and hit the floor with my hands full of groceries >_<

hell and damn are hardly bad words anymore, they are even allowed (briefly) in PG movies
and crap is not a cuss word, i heard it on an early episode of pokemon o__O


----------



## Midi Bear (Aug 29, 2008)

Depends on who I'm with and what the situation is. I can range from nice language when I'm meeting an online friend and want to make a good impression to worse than a sailor when I'm around some everyday irl friends (emphasis on some). Mostly it's not even in a mean way at all.
Generally I don't tend to use profanities online. Only when I feel like the situation truly calls for it, or when I wanna put a shitload of emphasis on something.


----------



## PJHippo (Aug 29, 2008)

I swear less around family, but swear an incredible amount around everyone else. Fuck yeah!


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 29, 2008)

PJHippo said:


> I swear less around family, but swear an incredible amount around everyone else. Fuck yeah!



*laughs* Yes, to this day I cannot easily swear around my parents, even in quoting something (and they're almost seniors now).  Yet when my father showed me the company he worked at last year, he and everyone else were dropping F-bombs like it was a punctuation needed on every sentence!

So... I guess we should all get some of these: http://www.zestuff.com/vgcats/apparel/f-bomb.aspx


----------



## Jack (Aug 29, 2008)

I use swearing to add emphasis to sentences and in jokes. I guess I swear quite a bit.


----------



## makmakmob (Aug 29, 2008)

It depends on who I'm with, but I tend to swear alto when I'm frustrated, and out of sarcasm. It's because of the latter I don't swear a lot here; It's kind of hard to show bits of sarcasm in otherwise regular conversation.


----------



## eternal_flare (Aug 29, 2008)

I swear occasionally, not with one I'm not familiar with btw.


----------



## Signify (Aug 29, 2008)

Occasionally. Either under breath or for comedic intentions.


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 29, 2008)

Depends on the situation and the people around me.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Aug 29, 2008)

i cuss all the time it just gets your point across prity well when your angry or hurt but yes thare is a time and a place


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 29, 2008)

A sailor vet who swears rarely if ever?  Yup, that's me.  I save 'em for when they're _really_ called for, when no other word in the language will express the situation any more powerfully or accurately.


----------



## amtrack88 (Aug 29, 2008)

I avoid using it. Its my personal belief that excessive profanity makes one look less educated and appear to have a more limited vocabulary.


----------



## Monak (Aug 29, 2008)

ArielMT said:


> A sailor vet who swears rarely if ever?  Yup, that's me.  I save 'em for when they're _really_ called for, when no other word in the language will express the situation any more powerfully or accurately.



Like when you catch your pinky toe on a chair leg and snap it backwards.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 29, 2008)

Not so much.  Most of the time rarely.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 29, 2008)

Monak said:


> Like when you catch your pinky toe on a chair leg and snap it backwards.


;

I'd be in too much pain to speak at all.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Aug 29, 2008)

I curse whenever I'm frustrated or under extreme pressure or irritation from people at school, which, since I just went back now, is gonna become much more frequently now. But I never say any forms of the word "fuck" unless you seriously piss me off, which isn't quite seldom luckily. =^.^=


----------



## AlexInsane (Aug 30, 2008)

I scream profanities like a phoenix being cooked in a pot of boiling water.

"Excuse me, what time is it?"
"TIME FOR YOUR MOTHER'S CUNT TO STOP SMELLING LIKE YOUR FAGGOT FACE, GAY BOY."


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 30, 2008)

Too much, especially the F word.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 30, 2008)

A GENTLEMAN NEVER SULLIES HIS TONGUE WITH SUCH DERISIVE LANGUAGE.


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 30, 2008)

okay call me dumb, but 2 words mentioned here i have only heard used in conkers bad fur day which is a european game so i guess they are not popular words here in California.

i have no idea how potent these words are... but .... what does prick and twat mean?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Aug 30, 2008)

I believe they mean dick and pussy, respectively...

And on the subject, I've noticed that good deal of straight people I know use the word 'dick' (myself included) and a lot of gay I know prefer to use the word 'cock.'


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Aug 30, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> I believe they mean dick and pussy, respectively...
> 
> And on the subject, I've noticed that good deal of straight people I know use the word 'dick' (myself included) and a lot of gay I know prefer to use the word 'cock.'



I just say "penis"...


----------



## Draco_2k (Aug 30, 2008)

What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 30, 2008)

Cock is more guttural, which makes it sound hotter when you say it.

I prefer the term shlong, myself. 8)


----------



## bozzles (Aug 30, 2008)

I love the word "cock."


----------



## Tycho (Aug 30, 2008)

"Suck my cock, you stupid knob" sounds better than "Suck my dick, you stupid knob".  Personal preference, perhaps.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm not much of a pottymouth, really.  I may swear under my breath once in a while (even when no one is around), because speaking in foul language out loud just doesn't feel right to me.


----------



## Bambi (Aug 30, 2008)

> aren't we all?


 
Nope.


----------



## lobosabio (Aug 30, 2008)

Usually a just let a curse word go here and there but I can really start swearing up a storm when angry.


----------



## Meliz (Sep 1, 2008)

****

I swear less online than i do in real life.


----------



## KillerFreya (Sep 2, 2008)

I admit that I'm guilty of chronic sailormouth. :3


----------



## Tycho (Sep 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> A GENTLEMAN NEVER SULLIES HIS TONGUE WITH SUCH DERISIVE LANGUAGE.



OK, but what about you?


----------



## Lumpy (Sep 2, 2008)

i know they're just words, but i actually never use profanity


----------



## Anbessa (Sep 2, 2008)

I try to keep my language clean. I have the impression that too much profanities tend to spoil the point you're trying to bring across, and telling someone a sentence like, "I don't get it why you refuse to keep your stuff in order. do you actually enjoy browsing your toolbox all day out?" sounds much more sincere and serious than, say we, "keep you fucking stuff in order y'hear?" especially if I have a co-worker who works like this for years now and appears too oblivious to care anymore and rather goes out of his way than trying to change his inapprobiate ways.
online I am trying to avoid cusswords as well. most often it simply wouldn't fit.

depending on the working place, though, I can shout profanities in foreign langauges like anybody else. since germany is an immigration country it's easy to learn such things in languages from virtually all over the world, with most people clueless as for the true meanings.
it makes me giggle inside to shout greek profanities all over the place when no greek is around, and  some co-workers knowing the meaning and grinning as well...

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1550920/Learn_the_Word_Fuck


----------



## Mayfurr (Sep 2, 2008)

Anbessa said:


> depending on the working place, though, I can shout profanities in foreign langauges like anybody else. since germany is an immigration country it's easy to learn such things in languages from virtually all over the world, with most people clueless as for the true meanings.
> it makes me giggle inside to shout greek profanities all over the place when no greek is around, and  some co-workers knowing the meaning and grinning as well...



Languages are even more fun to learn when you find their swear words 

"Purua ki to nono." = Maori for "Stick it up your arse."
"Kei te ki me te tutae koe, witi." = Maori for "You're full of shit, bitch."


----------



## Anbessa (Sep 2, 2008)

cusswords are among the first things you learn of a foreign language anyway, so there.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 2, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> OK, but what about you?



Oh, you.


----------

